# Does this goat look pregnant or just fat??



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Does the big grey silver doe look pregnant or fat? She still has a sizable milk bag, but her baby billy is also still trying to nurse...she kicks him away most of the time. In some pics her sides look sunken in and a big belly is swinging. We have only had them 2 weeks and the previous owners guessed he was about 3 months old. I don't know if that is a residual bag or a new one for a new pregnancy...what do you think??


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

To me she doesn't look fat at all, nor is her udder that big. The left side in one photo is bigger - this is where her rumen is located. After she eats, her rumen will get bigger. 
If she has a 3 month old kid, and she has just started to wean, her udder is decreasing in size and will continue until her body reabsorbs the milk.
Do you have any reason to believe she might be pregnant?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She actually may be moderately underweight. See her spine and hip bones? Goats being a healthy weight has nothing to do with the distended belly. If you do a Google search for "Goat Body Condition Scoring" you will get a better feel for it.

Perhaps you will consider sending blood or urine tests on all of the does who haven't kidded for pregnancy tests to determine for sure, guessing is only so accurate.


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> To me she doesn't look fat at all, nor is her udder that big. The left side in one photo is bigger - this is where her rumen is located. After she eats, her rumen will get bigger.
> If she has a 3 month old kid, and she has just started to wean, her udder is decreasing in size and will continue until her body reabsorbs the milk.
> Do you have any reason to believe she might be pregnant?


She was in with Billies at her previous home all the time. I heard that they can come back into heat 3 weeks after kidding so I thought there was a chance. She is just shaped differently than all the other nannies. She looks older to me too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pulling blood and sending it in to BioTracking would tell you for sure. I agree that she looks on the thin side. You may want to do fecals on them to include coccidia. The buckling is perfect age for coccidia.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She does not look pregnant to me, but there is always a time when girls are pregnant and don't yet show. I love her color! I wish I had one with that coloring!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

She looks thin to me, and if her kid is 3 months old you should not be breeding her yet. If she isn't bred better remove her kid or all your does will be bred soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

